# Virtual PC



## sheel (9. April 2008)

Hi
kennt wer das problem:
man installiert kubuntu 7.1 auf v_pc2007, und dann bekommt man ziemliche anzeigefehler, die alles bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verzerren
Generell sollte es ja funktionieren...installation lief auch super
sheel


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. April 2008)

Offiziell unterstützt ja der VirtualPC von Microsoft ja kein Linux. Hatte das Problem auch mal, sobald das Ding installiert ist, läuft es aber einwandfrei.


----------



## sheel (10. April 2008)

Schon, aber es sollte ja trotzdem gehen...
ich glaub, ich weiss es jetzt:
vpc kapiert keine 24-bit-grafik vom kubuntu, es kennt nur 32bit
da sollte man strg-alt-f1 drücken, um in eine konsole zu kommen, und es ist auch beschrieben was zum eingeben ist, aber irgendwie kommt da keine konnsole 
Weißt du einen Rat?


----------

